# Laco La Paz Automatic Diver Limited Edition



## Classik (Sep 24, 2010)

Laco La Paz Automatic Diver
42mm Steel Case, Blue dial
Limited Edition of 100 Pieces
Unworn with stickers. Watch/Box/Manuals are included.

Price is $550. Payment via Zelle or Wire Transfer.
PayPal available for well established members, fee will be added. 
Domestic Shipping is included. International shipping can be arranged.
Please PM or email at [email protected]


























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Classik (Sep 24, 2010)

Available


----------



## Classik (Sep 24, 2010)

Available


----------



## Classik (Sep 24, 2010)

Available


----------



## Classik (Sep 24, 2010)

Available, OBO!


----------



## Classik (Sep 24, 2010)

reduced, $450


----------

